# StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?



## Rolk (4. Mai 2013)

*StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*

Moin,

vor kurzem wurde StarDrive veröffentlicht. Der eine oder andere hat sicher schon zugeschlagen. Ist es ein würdiger "Nachfolger" für das legendäre Master of Orion 2 oder was haltet ihr grundsätzlich von dem Spiel?

StarDrive on Steam


----------



## Cinnayum (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*

Nach den Youtube Beta Impressions, die ich so gesehen habe, macht es wahrscheinlich schon Laune.

Aber MoO2 macht so viel richtig, was Spiele über 15 Jahre immer nur verschlimmbessert haben. Einen direkten Vergleich würde ich da nicht ziehen wollen.


----------



## Rolk (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*

Ein direkter Vergleich mit Master of Orion 2 ist natürlich schwierig, da StarDrive kein direkter Nachfolger ist und bisher kein Spiel auch nur ansatzweise an MoO2 herangekommen ist. Bei StarDrive habe ich aber grosse Hoffnung. 
Ich werde es wohl spätestens kaufen, wenn die deutsche Übersetzung durch ist und es als halbwegs bugfrei bestätigt wurde.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*

Das kommt ja noch im Mai als Boxed-Version.


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das kommt ja noch im Mai als Boxed-Version.


 
Yepp, ich weis. 
Ungefähr gleichzeitig soll auch die deutsche Übersetzung fertig sein.


----------



## Amibobo (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: StarDrive, ein würdiger Nachfolger für Master of Orion 2?*

Habt ihr das Spiel inzwischen getestet? Lohnt sich der kauf?


----------

